# Seasonal Outlook: Winter 07/08



## ALLSKIING (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.johndee.com/seasonalfcst/seasonalforecast.htm


----------



## bobbutts (Oct 24, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> http://www.johndee.com/seasonalfcst/seasonalforecast.htm



Does that forecast belong to someone on the board or just a web find?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 24, 2007)

bobbutts said:


> Does that forecast belong to someone on the board or just a web find?


Found it through a web search.


----------



## ts01 (Oct 24, 2007)

I followed the johndee.com site pretty closely last winter as I did some skiing in the upper midwest and have friends and family there.  At least in the short to intermediate range (i.e. 1 to 14 days) he was dead on; obviously more useful in the shorter time frames.  

Re the longterm forecast - who knows how accurate.  They're pointless but fascinating.

The John Dee audience is snowmobilers but snow is snow.  For what it's worth there's also a forum on the johndee site where the snow machine folks update conditions, tips, etc. which can be useful if you have occasion to ski in that area.  There can be a lot of variation up there due to lake effect snow - last winter it was more or less bare where I stayed, but we drove 75 minutes east and had a fantastic powder day.


----------



## wxdog (Nov 1, 2007)

*Winter forecast*

Winter forecast from me: Near normal November temps with average snowfall. December will run a degree or so warmer than normal with near normal snow. Southern New England and NY may be up to 3 degrees warmer than normal. I think January will bring some fairly cold weather. February WILL BE WARM this year. March and April will bring above normal snowfall and colder than normal temps - overall, it SHOULD be a pretty good winter! - -Russ


----------



## Vortex (Nov 2, 2007)

Thankx Russ and welcome.  You bring alot of credibility here and have the respect of the SR Crowd. Glad to see you share your knowledge and passion here.


----------



## bobbutts (Nov 3, 2007)

wxdog said:


> Winter forecast from me: Near normal November temps with average snowfall. December will run a degree or so warmer than normal with near normal snow. Southern New England and NY may be up to 3 degrees warmer than normal. I think January will bring some fairly cold weather. February WILL BE WARM this year. March and April will bring above normal snowfall and colder than normal temps - overall, it SHOULD be a pretty good winter! - -Russ



Hi Russ,
Since it looks like the first 1/2 of November is going to be below average are you forecasting a warmer than normal 2nd 1/2?
Do you see the Pacific Jet taking over in that range?


----------



## bobbutts (Jan 8, 2008)

wxdog said:


> Winter forecast from me: Near normal November temps with average snowfall. December will run a degree or so warmer than normal with near normal snow. Southern New England and NY may be up to 3 degrees warmer than normal. I think January will bring some fairly cold weather. February WILL BE WARM this year. March and April will bring above normal snowfall and colder than normal temps - overall, it SHOULD be a pretty good winter! - -Russ



oops


----------

